

Get a great web hosting from $1.99/month - mavelar
http://hosting.pixelcreart.net/en/

======
NonEUCitizen
[http://hosting.pixelcreart.net/en/terms-of-
use.php](http://hosting.pixelcreart.net/en/terms-of-use.php) says:

8\. Governing Law

Any claim... shall be governed by the laws of HONDURAS without regard to its
conflict of law provisions.

------
wilhall
Looks like a neat service. Have you used it personally?

